# We found our Poodle! Help me name her?



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Guess what, guys? We adopted a darling girl yesterday. She is a 6 lb, approx. 1 yr old compact toy in a gorgeous phantom color. 

Here was her ad on petfinder: Petfinder Adopted Dog | Poodle | Los Angeles, CA | Indra

And some photos we took this morning:




































As some of you know, I was originally looking for a smaller dog. I wanted a dog I can take anywhere, but my health prohibits me from carrying much weight. We met some tiny toys at a breeder, and they were all fantastic, but none of them happened to be "my dog." As it turned out, this girl is. She is a little heavy for me personally to carry in my arms for more than several minutes, but I am glad we went bigger for now. She is really sturdy and hardy for only 6 lbs, and still very much a "_dog_ dog." This is great for my husband, and also many of the activities we want to do. Someday a ways in the future I would still like to get a tiny toy, but I did decide in the end that this dog was the right one for us. 


When I found her on Petfinder one night, I couldn't believe it. Phantom is my favorite poodle color, and she just melted my heart. I couldn't sleep a wink that night, I was so excited and desperate to hear back from the agency. I think I may have made a nuisance of myself. ;D

I did still look around at other dogs; in fact, I met about seven dogs of varying sizes and temperaments, but it turned out my first gut instinct was right. 

Yesterday morning, we got up at 5 am and drove several hours across California to visit a breeder and two shelters. The one we got was our last stop, which we did strategically to really make sure she was the best one for us. I saw her there in the pen with the other dogs, and I was just like *gasp* "give me my baby!" So terrified someone was going to get to her before I could reach her 5 seconds later.  

We still took our time deciding, spending almost two hours playing with, walking with, and trying to teach her some basic doggie manners. 

I think she wound up in the shelter because her first home never taught her any boundaries because she was so little and cute, but then she became obnoxious because she thought she could do whatever she wanted! Her brash "I am a puppy who does not know I'm not the boss" attitude gave me pause, but we quickly learned how to redirect her focus to a squeaker ball. At first we were walking a dog who could not hear "no," nor walk by other dogs without insisting on playing with them (or barking if she was not allowed!). Tugs on the leash and corrections had no effect. My incredible husband realized the trick to taming the beast. Moments later, we were walking a perfect dog who ignored the dozens of other dogs, people, noise, and toys. Her attention was on us, the squeaker, and what we wanted to do next. Patient and attentive. Amazing!

Having found the tool and seen how possible it was to train her, our reservations were gone. She has only been home for two half days, and already, this dog that had no self-control is passed out on the couch, ignoring the cat, not barking at dogs, and respecting our rules. Of course she still has much to learn and a lot of time to make up for, but we are thrilled!!!

We attended a gathering the same evening we brought her home because she seemed so undaunted, and no one could believe that we had just arrived home with her from the shelter. They all said she seemed like "our" dog, and that she behaved so well! She played with the several other dogs, and it was just incredible.

I thought it would be impossible to find a young adult small toy poodle who was already potty trained up for adoption, let alone the exact personality. On the one side, I wanted adventurous, outgoing, energetic, athletic, and undauntable. On the other side I wanted a complete cuddle bug who loves her momma and can sit quietly asleep in my lap while ruckus is going on, and be submissive. She has proved to be everything and more. What else is fun is that I get to help train her to become even more that way, even more well-mannered, and even more exactly what I want. I have to say I feel a little bit like the dog whisperer myself, but I know it's more due to the fact that poodles are so smart and so trainable. 

I can't thank you guys enough for all your help answering my newbie questions; brace yourselves for lots more!!! 

So as far as names go, I am open to any suggestions! We are, however, thinking of calling her "Peppermint Patty," registered name. It's a name I've long loved for a dog, and it seems to suit her adorable, tomboyish personality. We are thinking of calling her "Pipsi" for short. 

Later today we will be going back to the beach, her favorite place in the world. That way she will be able to properly mess up the bath and groom I gave her today. ^^

Can't wait to hear from you guys!

P.S. I am going to make a post with the dogs I considered but did not get, in case anyone else is interested. They were all fantastic. :*


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on her! She is beautiful and appears to fit your life perfectly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Congrats on her! She is beautiful and appears to fit your life perfectly
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!!! :angel2: I especially have to thank you since you went through every one of my options with me and scoured the internet for more. You're amaaaazing! :angel:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, she sounds perfect! And you are all so obviously meant for each other. Many congratulations, to you for finding her, and to little Peppermint for finding you. (I think it's a perfect name, and could shorten to Pippa as well as Pips).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! she looks like a real cutie patootie! poodles are so smart, aren't they? what a great outcome to your search - and for the dog, too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations- I am so happy for you!
She is such a pretty girl and sounds like a perfect match!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations!! She is so beautiful!! I hope my Killa will look like her when she grows up! I am so happy that you found your girl, and were able to rescue her! She is so lovely and sounds very smart. Can't wait to see more pictures if her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so excited for you. Lacey is a rescue and she is probably the best dog I have ever had. You and your husband are going to have a great time getting to know this little girl. Thank you for giving her such a great home. I love Pipsi and Peppermint Patty as names.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Aaaah...she is adorable! I think you should call her Pippy, for Pippy Longstockings because she does have long stockings on. 

She looks like a super cute and healthy girl, too. She doesn't look frail at all.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations! She's such a sweet looking girl! Enjoy!


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

I love the name Pippy! I second that -- she'd make a great Pippy.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations on finding your new dog! She is a real cutie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!! Happy poodle days ahead for you! What fun it will be to help her blossom into everything you wanted! She's really cute and sounds as if her transition will be super easy!
And just think of all the cute hairbows she'll get to wear Hahaha!!!!
But now that you have her don't forget us! Share lots of pics and stories!!!!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

You hit the jackpot. Cingratulations! She's not only beautiful but has the most winsome expressions. What a great tribute to you for doing such a focused search.

I am also totally impressed by your success with the squeaker ball training method. I have to try it on my wild boy (got as an untrained adult and I have been having trouble untraining and retraining him). I never heard of that. Thanks!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How cute is she! Congrats!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats! Have fun with your baby!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Or Pippi Longstockings - she is kind of wearing long stockings!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

She is so beautiful, and her personality sounds perfect for you! Congratulations, and keep us up to date on her activities. I like both Pippi Longstockngs and Peppermint Patty.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

She is lovely! Like The name Pippi as a call name for her!


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Congrats and it sounds like she found a great home!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Precious face and neat coloring have fun with her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Phantoms and Partis are my favorites! Congrats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Congratulations!! She is so beautiful!! I hope my Killa will look like her when she grows up! I am so happy that you found your girl, and were able to rescue her! She is so lovely and sounds very smart. Can't wait to see more pictures if her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!! I'd love to see a pic of Killa.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> You hit the jackpot. Cingratulations! She's not only beautiful but has the most winsome expressions. What a great tribute to you for doing such a focused search.
> 
> I am also totally impressed by your success with the squeaker ball training method. I have to try it on my wild boy (got as an untrained adult and I have been having trouble untraining and retraining him). I never heard of that. Thanks!


Thanks!!! I learned it from Caesar Milan. He used cheese. You just find what your dog wants MORE than he wants to engage in a "bad" behavior. Be careful not to make it a bribe, though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What a doll! I just love the phantoms! Congrats!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! I'm very happy for you!! She is beautiful!! Love her coloring


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations she is just adorable !!! I am so happy that you were able to find your perfect poodle in rescue. Get ready for the most fun you have ever had.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you followed your heart. That is the best way to go. She is soooo cute!!!! Love her color!!!!


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

First of all congrats to your dog. So, you ask for names do you? Okay than this is the list.

Manly but still feminine:

- Caville
- Daville (aka Dracula)

Feminine :

-Felicity( you can call her Feli)
- Feliciano ( you can also call her Feli)
-Clarissa ( you can call her Clara )

VERY feminine:

- Duchess
- Canssandra( you can call her Sandra)


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Just goes to show proper training and a bit of patience and you have a beautiful little dog. Congratulations!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She is scrumptious! I can see why she won your heart right away. I love your pick for her name. It suits her. I know her size is larger then you are looking for but the extra pound or two makes them so much sturdier. Hopefully that will prove even better for you as she will not have to be carried so much.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> She is scrumptious! I can see why she won your heart right away. I love your pick for her name. It suits her. I know her size is larger then you are looking for but the extra pound or two makes them so much sturdier. Hopefully that will prove even better for you as she will not have to be carried so much.


That is true - being a bit bigger means that they can use their own legs in more situations - there are plenty of times that I wish that my girls could just walk instead of me lugging them!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> Thank you!!! I'd love to see a pic of Killa.


She has a 52 Weeks of Killa thread and there are a lot more pictures there. Here are a couple of pictures if her. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!!!!! I know I already said that but... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> She has a 52 Weeks of Killa thread and there are a lot more pictures there. Here are a couple of pictures if her.
> View attachment 77089
> 
> View attachment 77097
> ...


Oh how pretty! A cream and black, easier to keep clean than a white and black


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

She looks line a "violet" to me. Cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Your heart led you bigger than you wanted and mine just led me smaller. Your girl is adorable! Get started on her 52 weeks thread so I can subscribe. 

As a fellow over thinker, I can't imagine going through life and not questioning, researching and over analyzing everything, what would I do with my time? But so long as we are able to go with our guts when it counts, I guess the worrying is just our way of putting ourselves in the perfect place for fate to come a-knocking. 

----
Nicknames for Peppermint Patty: I like just plain Patty or possibly Pitty-Pat (Gone with the Wind reference)


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> She looks line a "violet" to me. Cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is a violet poodle?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Violet as her Name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Violet as her Name
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay hehe I actually do love that name. I will talk to my hubby about that one. Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ooo I really like Violet too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Violet. I also like to go with something that has meaning - favorite books/authors, movies, musicians, places, etc. You said she liked the beach! What about Sandy, Sunny, Coral, Skye...and then there's Nixie which means "little water sprite" and Genevieve means "white wave" and Talulah means "leaping water". Calder also means "rough waters".

I also like Piper, Ella, Maya, and Harper. Those are on my personal list 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I like Violet. I also like to go with something that has meaning - favorite books/authors, movies, musicians, places, etc. You said she liked the beach! What about Sandy, Sunny, Coral, Skye...and then there's Nixie which means "little water sprite" and Genevieve means "white wave" and Talulah means "leaping water". Calder also means "rough waters".
> 
> I also like Piper, Ella, Maya, and Harper. Those are on my personal list
> 
> ...


Ooh I like all those! Especially Piper. "Pie" for short would be so cute >.<


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm officially voting Piper then


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm officially voting Piper then


Official note duly noted.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! She's beautiful! I have a feeling my little Maurice might wind up looking a little like her. He's black with silver hairs on the back and sides of his legs. I never thought much about anything but the solid colors, but the more I see of the phantoms and others similar, I like. She sounds like a dream dog. I'm so glad you found her. After having good sized Chihuahuas, I can tell you, bigger is better. I think you'll find that being a little more robust will make her a healthier, more sound dog over all. That's great that she's responding so well to your training. Wonderful! Have lots of fun with your new girl.

I like Pippi or Piper too. There is a dog in one of the breeder's websites I looked at while on my search and that dog's name is Peppermint Patty. Cute.


----------



## dblsjs (Jul 15, 2013)

She is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

